# Not crazy about ICS



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have finally applied the safety strap and really enjoy it. Makes me feel like I can no longer turn my bionic into a brick!

This has given me the confidence to try some of the ICS Roms. I have used the ICS Bionic Alpha as well as the AOKP one. Now maybe the issue is you cannot teach an old dog new tricks but I am not crazy about either one. I am not talking bugs (both of them are amazing for this stage in the development) I am talking the look and feel.

The large contact pictures are just a disaster. Yes, I know I can fix them but who wants them that big? Particularly on my favorites in my phone - a little list would be great. The settings are very difficult to get used to. Launcher Pro is still my favorite launcher. Cannot stand having my widgets on the drawer screen.

Anyone else not crazy about it? Or am I a lone wolf crying in the wilderness?

Maybe it is better when it is a complete version like that on the Galaxy Nexus.

anyway, gone back to Eclipse 2.1, very nice for us old dogs.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd say if came worked and flash worked as well as it did on gb, id like it even more. Nova launcher is sweet too. Ics looks cleaner IMO and and it is pretty snappy as well. I use it as my did but I have to admit, clicking anything flash just kind of annoys me. Once they get the kinks worked out I think we will all be much happier seeing as moto didn't even provide us with a timetable for ics

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt you are completely alone. I run AOKP as my daily, and really when camera is working it will that much more perfect (in my opinion of course). That's why choice is good. Something for everyone. When ICSBLUR comes out there will be a whole other group of ROMs to choose from.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

yea, i was switching between the ics builds the last few days. right now, i'm not too impressed with ics. probably because its relatively new and lacks customization and certain apps simply don't work. not too fond of the widgets being in the apps drawer as well. i do like the stock browser on ics however, fast and snappy. the yes/no ok/cancel swapping sides was confusing at first too lol.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ha that screwed me up too when I was trying to grant root privileges.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to feel the same about ICS in some ways. Im currently running AOKP for all the tweaks and nice touches with APEX launcher. Hands down super smooth , fast and more than customized enough for my liking. I didnt like the widgets in the app drawer as one common example and APEX took care of that and then some. I would love to see an AOKP/Axiom combo build...fully buttered down...Mmmm Lol


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

marsha12151 said:


> I have finally applied the safety strap and really enjoy it. Makes me feel like I can no longer turn my bionic into a brick!
> 
> This has given me the confidence to try some of the ICS Roms. I have used the ICS Bionic Alpha as well as the AOKP one. Now maybe the issue is you cannot teach an old dog new tricks but I am not crazy about either one. I am not talking bugs (both of them are amazing for this stage in the development) I am talking the look and feel.
> 
> ...


You know you can still install launcher pro on top of it. I use go launcher ex.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't let a homescreen throw you off a rom. If you don't like a rom's homescreen options, you can install go.launcher, adw launcher, go launcher, etc. It sounds like the issues you guys have with ics have more to do with the launcher than ics itself.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Don't let a homescreen throw you off a rom. If you don't like a rom's homescreen options, you can install go.launcher, adw launcher, go launcher, etc. It sounds like the issues you guys have with ics have more to do with the launcher than ics itself.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


well that's part of the stock ICS experience. throw go launcher or adw on there and well, it isn't much different atm from a gb rom besides some settings being shuffled around.


----------



## thedon781978 (Dec 1, 2011)

try nova launcher for ics. allows you to add widgets with long press. and is made for ics. just google it. it's not in the market


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

The one thing I don't like about ICS is the scrolling. On gingerbread the scrolling was a lot more fluid and you could "fling" the webpages a lot better. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

xViper said:


> The one thing I don't like about ICS is the scrolling. On gingerbread the scrolling was a lot more fluid and you could "fling" the webpages a lot better. Anyone know what I mean?


Yeah, it means ics is still in development.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

envizion said:


> well that's part of the stock ICS experience. throw go launcher or adw on there and well, it isn't much different atm from a gb rom besides some settings being shuffled around.


I understand where your coming from. For me, I have to have a scrolling dock for my most used functions.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

The thing I noticed in GB that was fixed in ICS was in GB of you barely scroll down or up and let go the page would sometimes fling in the direction you scrolled which annoyed the hell out of me. In ICS it never does that. The scrolling is very smooth.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

scottpole said:


> The thing I noticed in GB that was fixed in ICS was in GB of you barely scroll down or up and let go the page would sometimes fling in the direction you scrolled which annoyed the hell out of me. In ICS it never does that. The scrolling is very smooth.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


i actually prefer GB's scrolling to quickly scroll up and down pages. i find ICS scrolling too slow.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

envizion said:


> i actually prefer GB's scrolling to quickly scroll up and down pages. i find ICS scrolling too slow.


Me too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I cant stand the keyboard on ICS. It seems so small. I have a much harder time typing on it then I do with the GB keyboard. Maybe I just need some adjusting though.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

That's easy. Change the keyboard. Typed this with thumb keyboard.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

LDubs said:


> That's easy. Change the keyboard. Typed this with thumb keyboard.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


How do I change to thumbs keyboard?

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Install it. In settings, activate it. Then when in any box where you're typing, drag the pulldown and select it.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Install it. In settings, activate it. Then when in any box where you're typing, drag the pulldown and select it.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


I'll check it out. Thanks!

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I use AOKP and really enjoy it, I've used all verisions, and used ICS4BIOINC sense it's early stage. I've like ICS sense the time, yes, it has its cons, but overall I like it. I'm not a huge fan of the widgets on the app drawer either, but not that big of a deal. I remember being stock on Bionic and I hate motoblur, so if I was to compare to that, ICS would win by a mile.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it possibly to shut off haptic feedback on ics keyboard? Cant find an option to disable it.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a way to clear individual notifications on ics? I only see the option to clear all, and I want to keep a few as reminders.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to clear individual notifications on ics? I only see the option to clear all, and I want to keep a few as reminders.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Swipe each one you want to delete to the right. Also works for the recent apps list when you hold the home button.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Swipe each one you want to delete to the right. Also works for the recent apps list when you hold the home button.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


Cool beans! Thanks!

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

